
Ask HN: Post Got Flagged - rjyoungling
Hey guys,<p>My post got flagged after reaching the front page in &lt;30m: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22686264<p>I didn&#x27;t think it broke any guidelines but it would appear that it did.<p>Thoughts?<p>My hypothesis is that it got flagged as a function of the business I&#x27;m in (we help companies increase revenue in exchange for an ex-post fee) and the copy.<p>Thanks for your time.
======
minimaxir
Posts do not need to violate the guidelines to be community-flagged.

In this case, coronavirus thought pieces from non-experts have increasingly
been treated with skepticism.

~~~
rjyoungling
Thank you for correcting me. I was unaware of that.

I see, that makes perfect sense. I was aware that anything related to the
coronavirus would probably be divisive, but it hadn't occurred to me that this
might've contributed to the flagging.

Thanks again for your time.

